# How do I back up my 625?



## WarriorPrncess (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi,

I'm scared that my 625 hard drive is starting to go bad, and I'm trying to figure out how best to back up the 40+ hours already stored. Of course, now that the fall season is starting I record a ton of new stuff each week, too. 

So as I understand it I have two options - a dvd standalone recorder and an external hard drive. What are the pros and cons of each? 

How do I actually hook them up?

If it's an EHD, how do I access the info to play the recordings on my tv? 

Hopefully I didn't miss an obvious thread explaining these things. I did a search. 

Any guidance would be fantastic!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I back up to my computer through a TV Tuner card through the composite outputs of the DVR. The cables run about 25' or so to the computer, but I have had no quality problems at all so far. After the program is on the computer I edit out commercials and burn it to a DVD.


----------



## WarriorPrncess (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks, Richard. unfortunately I'm behind the times and my pc is slower than molasses.  I was hoping for something that would also serve as a playback device for my tv.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

You could get a external USB hard drive. I'm not sure if it is available for a 625 yet, but if it is, you can plug it into the DVR and backup the shows that you want to keep. There is some sort of activation fee to enable it, but if the hard drive does go out, you can use that USB hard drive on a new receiver.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

In your situation I would buy an external DVD burner and back up to that. You could then play the dvd's through the same device.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

allen98311 said:


> You could get a external USB hard drive. I'm not sure if it is available for a 625 yet, but if it is, you can plug it into the DVR and backup the shows that you want to keep. There is some sort of activation fee to enable it, but if the hard drive does go out, you can use that USB hard drive on a new receiver.


Allen,

The only receivers that support External Hard Drives are the 622/722 HD DVR's. All SD receivers that have a USB port are only USB 1.1, which is FAR TOO SLOW for archiving, amongst other issues.

John


----------



## stringray13 (Jul 12, 2007)

The best bet is definitely the DVD burner set up.

There are some combo devices available that will burn cd/dvd and read just about any format a computer burns as well available at Walmart for pretty darn cheap (under 100 bucks).


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

OK. I though that was one of the things they upgraded in the 625 (I have a 522.)


----------



## WarriorPrncess (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks, guys! I'll definitely pick up a dvd recorder soon to archive my stuff. I really appreciate your help, and I'll probably be back if I can't figure out how to hook it up.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Come on back anyway.


----------

